# Epson 1430 to print from Illustrator



## UKeyWest (Oct 6, 2017)

Hello Guys,
I'm new at this, but a quick learner. I have been trying to print my design from my illustrator cc at the image size is correct within my adobe. 

However, when i print to my 1430 the output prints smaller. the 1430 expresses the right size of the image, but doesn't print that size. What am I missing here? Is there a youtube link? 

Please help!

Angelo


----------



## Dizzymarkus (Sep 23, 2012)

Have you changed your page size in properties?..super b 13 x 19


----------

